

Why I'm not a founder - bkbleikamp
http://bleikamp.com/posts/founders/

======
jesskah
I don't think Chris Dixon is necessarily saying that founders are better, more
worthy people than non-founders. I think he's just saying that being a founder
is super hard.

I agree with you that there are many paths to happiness :-)

------
whichdan
Let's say you got laid off from GitHub - would you pursue another equally-rare
company, or then try to found your own?

~~~
bkbleikamp
Depends on what opportunities were out there. I'm not opposed to starting my
own company, I just don't think it's the only way to happiness.

